# bacterial infection?



## asydabass (Jul 12, 2005)

Any ideas what this is? Only one of the two in the tank has the problem(that I can see). I never see these frogs, and noticed this one sitting in the open, not running away when I approached. I took a better look, and Damn! I removed him of course, and gave him some baytrol. Any ideas?


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

Get a poop sample, call your vet.


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Looks like a birth defect...cleft palate?

Luke


----------

